# Drama King dog



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

*I have noticed that my dog has become a huge drama queen(well king). The other day I fussed at him for jumping on the furniture and he went into a corner and just kept sighing. On top of that he will look at me with sad puppy eyes and then when I look at him he put his ears back and head down. A few weeks ago I accidentally stepped on him because he was under my feet. He lifted up the paw I stepped on so I rubbed it and said I was sorry. He then proceeded to get up and lift his other paw like it had been hurt and was hobbling around trying to get my boyfriend to feel sorry for him. Are your dogs this dramatic? What stories do you have? I really hope mine isn't the only one. *


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Oh, that's too funny! We had a GSD mix, years ago who was the biggest baby in that respect. One of the memorable times, we were in the park across from our home at the time, and the dogs were just running around with each other when she started screaming bloody murder and holding her paw up. Sounded like she was being beaten to a pulp, she was screaming so loud. I ran up to her, frantically looking for signs of gushing blood, or broken bones, SOMETHING to justify all that racket. People were turning to look at us strangely! I was feeling all her legs, looked at the paw she held up, NOTHING! By the time I got done with my inspection, she had been slowly lowering the volume while still crying pitifully until she finally stopped, then put her foot down and proceeded to run around and play like nothing had ever happened to her. 
We never did figure out what had happened, there were no rocks or glass around the area. She was just a drama queen!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My dog cried bloody murder one time after hitting one of her foot on a big outdoor plant pot while chasing me. I sat down and cradled her like a baby to check on her foot. Nothing. She screamed and screamed and screamed, held her paw up for me, looked into my eyes.. the whole 9 yards. I baby talked to her, held her paw. After a good minute, she stopped. We got up, she ran around like nothing happened. 

When she was younger, when people stepped on her she'd scream and hold up her foot. After a few pets, good as new.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota is the Queen of all Drama Queen's I've ever met. She will pout and sigh and cry like a baby for the littlest thing. I really think it's funny when I will tell her "No" for something and she'll go lay down and let out a little sigh as if to say "alright whatever".


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kya is a 15 year old girl trapped in a dogs body. She will throw herself to the floor with a huge melodramatic sigh. She will back talk you under her breath if she does not get her way. The dirty looks she gives could kill.


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Great stories, lol...


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Amt6121 said:


> *I have noticed that my dog has become a huge drama queen(well king). The other day I fussed at him for jumping on the furniture and he went into a corner and just kept sighing. On top of that he will look at me with sad puppy eyes and then when I look at him he put his ears back and head down. A few weeks ago I accidentally stepped on him because he was under my feet. He lifted up the paw I stepped on so I rubbed it and said I was sorry. He then proceeded to get up and lift his other paw like it had been hurt and was hobbling around trying to get my boyfriend to feel sorry for him. Are your dogs this dramatic? What stories do you have? I really hope mine isn't the only one. *


Felix was hit by an SUV going 50 back in May. There was no damage just a roughed up leg (I had it checked multiple times by multiple vets just to be sure). Since then though, he will pick it up and hobble out of no where to get attention :laugh: It's so silly because he puts on his best "Mommy I'm hurt look". Then we get him to the dog park and he's the fastest one there. Kids.. what will we do with them?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh Stosh is very dramatic! The last time we were at the vet's, she simply looked in his ear with the light instrument and he yelped like she stabbed him with a knife- he flipped his head away so fast that the little cone on the end of the instrument came off and went flying across the room. Then the tech took a Furminator to remove a big snarl on his fluffy tail and he yelped even though she and I were holding the fur so he wouldn't feel a tug. The vet covered his ears and whispered "Stosh is very sensitive, isn't he?" He tucked his head and gave her that look over the whites of his eye as if to say "Yes, yes I am".


----------



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

these stories are great !!! our crazy kids :wub:


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL 

I'm so glad to have found this thread! Mia and Scooter will tear around, playing. If he so much as brushes against her, she'll let out such a shriek!! You'd think she was being murdered. Then, she pulls the "injured paw" act, too. Hobbles around, crying and holding it up. As soon as you make a fuss and take a look, she happily runs away, good as new... 

I better not let her know she has so much competition. The last thing I need is for her to kick it up a notch...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky is Mr. Drama with at least one Oscar nomination. He was young not a year old we were doing the H/W treatmentafter we adopted him. I picked him up after his day long stay at the vets and came home / Husband in the drive goes to pet him near shoulder which is no where near the injection site. his hand is three inches away Lucky shrieks and appears to fall over. I panic gather Lucky up and rush to call the vet. After she gets done laughing she says give hin a couple of baby aspirin and try to remember he's a shepherd boy they are dramatic. Over the years Lucky will go up the steps one at a time if Im watching or if he doesnt see me downstaire he will gallop and then stop when he sees me. Oh yeah he is a drama queen.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

lol, i can certainly relate.
i stepped on my dog's tail and it seems like he got runover by a train...



Felix's Proud Mammy said:


> Felix was hit by an SUV going 50 back in May.


get this sign...


----------



## nic12385 (Nov 2, 2020)

We call our German Shepard a "Dramatic Shepard"


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

this is a great thread. They watch us so carefully and know many of our "buttons". 😊


----------

